# Rear rack on MT800



## Iowagriz (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm looking to mount a rear rack on my MT800 and am having issues. It appears that the rear eyelets are not threaded. I ran a bolt through and figured out a solution, but the bolt head on the cassette side would block the chain from dropping into the high gear.

This is my first rack mount, am I missing part of the equation?


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

First off, could you use a cap-head bolt and reverse it so the rounded head is to the inside?
You could use band clamps on the stays above the rear dropout plates, or use an axle-mount style rack: http://oldmanmountain.com/Pages/RackPages/RackGalleries/Pages/csRear_gallery.htm

Or tap the screw holes for a larger screw, which would de-standardize it.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

TandemNut said:


> First off, could you use a cap-head bolt and reverse it so the rounded head is to the inside?


I've done that before... I think to mount a little flashing taillight.

I believe I fit a little button head screw in there putting the nut on the outboard side.


----------



## Iowagriz (Jan 14, 2008)

I did try a cap head bolt, but it also stuck out too far. After a trip to the local old school hardware store (the type with a couple hundred types of fasteners), I found what is called a "t Nut". I cut the prongs off and the "T" fit perfectly into the hole. A little locktite and all appear to be working just fine.


----------

